# Soap cutter



## rdc1978 (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm interested in buying a soap cutter, but I'd like one that a) is the best value, b) somewhat reasonably priced and c) works.  

I purchased one like this and I'm a little frustrated because the walls aren't high enough to accommodate the loaves that come out of my mold.  But maybe it accommodates other loaf molds.  

I'm thinking of maybe a single wire cutter because I think those cut soaps look tidier.  However, I don't mind this box style, I just want it to work.  

With that in mind does anyone have a good recommendation?  I've seen some single wire cutters for around $55 but I'd like something that works, so if that costs a little more thats fine. I just hate waste and so having a useless cutter is upsetting.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 29, 2020)

There are several posts on this if you search. However I have two from Buds Workshop on Etsy.  Bud Hefner makes quality products. I have a metal multi bar cutter and a wood single bar cutter.  Worth the money.


----------



## rdc1978 (Apr 29, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> There are several posts on this if you search. However I have two from Buds Workshop on Etsy.  Bud Hefner makes quality products. I have a metal multi bar cutter and a wood single bar cutter.  Worth the money.



Thanks, I'll check him out.  I did a quick search but it didn't look like there were any recent recs.  Last time I got myself in a lather over a soap shaver and the seller was on hiatus.  But I'll do another search, thanks again


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't think bud is in business anymore, really makes me wish I had bought one of his long ago.
I just bought a all metal single wire cutter but it will be awhile before I get it as its coming from russia. Its adjustable and has a stainless steel bed instead of the typical plastic or wood. With shipping, it came to $122.

Its comes in different colors





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## rdc1978 (Apr 29, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> I don't think bud is in business anymore, really makes me wish I had bought one of his long ago.
> I just bought a all metal single wire cutter but it will be awhile before I get it as its coming from russia. Its adjustable and has a stainless steel bed instead of the typical plastic or wood. With shipping, it came to $122.
> 
> Its comes in different colors
> ...



Thank you!  There is someone on Etsy with the name bud haffner and his stuff is a little spendy so I wonder if it's the same guy?  

LOL, I think that seller is the same one I'm considering buying a soap cutter from.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, I believe that is the same bud. Does he have things for sale? His cutters are top notch


----------



## rdc1978 (Apr 29, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Yes, I believe that is the same bud. Does he have things for sale? His cutters are top notch



Looks like he has stuff for sale!  It's a bit out of my price range, but it all looks really good!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 29, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> I don't think bud is in business anymore, really makes me wish I had bought one of his long ago.
> I just bought a all metal single wire cutter but it will be awhile before I get it as its coming from russia. Its adjustable and has a stainless steel bed instead of the typical plastic or wood. With shipping, it came to $122.
> 
> Its comes in different colors
> ...



Bud and his daughter have merged. They are Maple Leaf Soap.com. I love my single cutter.


----------



## rdc1978 (Apr 29, 2020)

Think this might be the guy, the cutter looks the same, the name may be budhaffner









						Metal Single Wire Adjustable Soap Cutter  Not for M&P - Etsy
					

This Craft Supplies & Tools item by budhaffner has 1356 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Carthage, MO. Listed on Jan 13, 2023




					www.etsy.com
				



ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=bud+haffner+soap+cutter&ref=sr_gallery-1-5&organic_search_click=1&bes=1


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 29, 2020)

rdc1978 said:


> Think this might be the guy, the cutter looks the same, the name may be budhaffner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup...that’s him.


----------



## Adobehead (Apr 30, 2020)

I just upgraded from a metal box cutter to a single wire cutter.  The ability to change the depth or thickness of the bar is worth a million to me, so I encourage you in that direction for the sake of flexibility.  The metal cutter takes up no space for storage, though.


----------



## SmockingRN (Apr 30, 2020)

I bought a Bud cutter! It came last week, very fast shipping and great packaging. I am in awe of this machine. Have only used it once but it is a game changer for me. Highly recommend!


----------



## rdc1978 (Apr 30, 2020)

Adobehead said:


> I just upgraded from a metal box cutter to a single wire cutter.  The ability to change the depth or thickness of the bar is worth a million to me, so I encourage you in that direction for the sake of flexibility.  The metal cutter takes up no space for storage, though.   View attachment 45614


Gosh, I do love the tidy and professional look of your bars. You make a persuasive point, I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a single wire cutter.  I also hadn't considered the flexibility to change the size of the bar, that's an excellent point.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 30, 2020)

My cutter just shipped from Russia, hopefully it arrives quick and doesn't get caught up in customs


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 1, 2020)

Just saw this on Facebook. It’s a screenshot so you can’t click on the site but it’s 
www.mapleleafsoap.com  Bud is closing his Etsy shop but will be under that website.


----------

